# STEROIDS FORUM > ANABOLIC STEROIDS - QUESTIONS & ANSWERS >  The Best Steroid for "getting big"

## DFubar

Hello, I'm new to the forums btw

Well, my first question is which steroids are the best for "bulking"? Will I gain even a small amount of weight if I don't increase my diet? I've tried to eat a larger amount of food and I get severe stomach problems, apparently I have stomach inflammation due to acid reflux (meds didn't help). So I was hoping steroids would at least help me out a bit.

And what are the legal ramifictions if your package is seized? I read a few posts down that you just get a seizure letter, that true?

Thanks in advance for any replies.

EDIT: Sorry about that.

----------


## testy1975

dude read the rules no source checks!!

----------


## BUYLONGTERM

> Hello, I'm new to the forums btw
> 
> Well, my first question is which steroids are the best for "bulking"? Will I gain even a small amount of weight if I don't increase my diet? I've tried to eat a larger amount of food and I get severe stomach problems, apparently I have stomach inflammation due to acid reflux (meds didn't help). So I was hoping steroids would at least help me out a bit.
> 
> EDITED And what are the legal ramifictions if your package is seized? I read a few posts down that you just get a seizure letter, that true?
> 
> Thanks in advance for any replies.


You better edit your post or you will GET BANNED! You cannot ask for a source on this board!!!!

----------


## DFubar

Okay so can people address my other questions please?

----------


## Big

Welcome.
we get ''what's the best steroid '' questions about twice a day, take some time to do some research and then refine your questions. as for the diet, perhaps if you alter what you eat as well as how much you can find the right balance to allow you to gain. if you don't figure out how to eat more, you won't keep your gains regardless of steroid use .

----------


## one8nine

steroid profiles
http://www.steroid.com/drugprof.php
http://www.bodybuilding.com/fun/catsteroids.htm

read those, pick for yourself. everybody is different. ill give you a head start though:
testosterone 
dianabol 
anadrol 
trenbolone 
nandrolone (deca )

but none of them will do anything without
diet
http://forums.steroid.com/forumdisplay.php?f=6

----------


## BuffBuffalo

I agree, it is tough but you have to figure out how to eat enough.

----------


## passthetest

Even if you do take steroids and get bigger, which is what would most likely happen, you wouldnt be able to maintain the gains after your off because you wouldnt be able to take in enough calories to support the newly gained muscle

----------


## jethro1

Beef, get ur protein and hormones at the same time.

----------


## Phate

here is your quick answer, the most anabolic substance known to man is.....drumroll please......FOOD, YOU CANNOT GAIN MUSCLE WITHOUT FOOD, SO DIET IS A MUST NO MATTER WHAT

----------


## T3/T4 GSR

Eat a lot....and then for a very general answer to a general question I never met anyone who didn't get atleast temporarly bigger off of test/deca and dbol or abombs.

----------


## Flex-Appeal

You are what you eat! Eat like shit, gonna look like shit

----------


## DFubar

Thanks everyone for the replies. Yes, I know you'd have to eat *more* to support the gains, etc, and to accelerate them. But my main concern is getting there in the first place. I heard roids can increase appetite, is that true or is that false information?

I just hope I don't get an extremem case of acne from doing this.

----------


## Reed

Whats the stats first off. 
Age?
Weight?
Height?
BF%:
Training experience?

And why not get there with food first and then go further with them

----------


## Bigmax

I agree with the rest of the bro's...But my best compound is FOODabolin...i have 8 times day ...every 2 hours...it works wonders.

----------


## redz

> I heard roids can increase appetite, is that true or is that false information?
> 
> I just hope I don't get an extremem case of acne from doing this.


Some increase appetitte some can supress appetite. Acne is a possible side effect of pretty much any steroid .

----------


## Reed

> I agree with the rest of the bro's...But my best compound is *FOODabolin*...i have 8 times day ...every 2 hours...it works wonders.


LOL! I take foodadrol, thats what I tell all my people at the gym and they look at me all confused. Its quite funny.

----------


## DFubar

Because I have only gained a mild amount of weight when over-eating, and it greatly increased my stomach discomfort/dry heeves/diarrhea. This might be wrong, but I hope I gain enough on my cycle that it will motivate me to eat enough calories to maintain my gains, to push through the huge discomfort.

----------


## Bigmax

you dont have to overeat bro...especially in one sitting...space your meals out and get in good quality protein ,carbs and good fats...go over to the diet section in the forum and get some ideas there..

----------


## Reed

> Because I have only gained a mild amount of weight when over-eating, and it greatly increased my stomach discomfort/dry heeves/diarrhea. This might be wrong, but I hope I gain enough on my cycle that it will motivate me to eat enough calories to maintain my gains, to push through the huge discomfort.


How and what are you eating. Do you go to a doctor with these kind of problems. Oh and we need those stats

Age
Weight
Height
BF
Training Exp.

----------


## one8nine

> Because I have only gained a mild amount of weight when over-eating, and it greatly increased my stomach discomfort/dry heeves/diarrhea. This might be wrong, but I hope I gain enough on my cycle that it will motivate me to eat enough calories to maintain my gains, to push through the huge discomfort.


no no no bro do not do a cycle now you obviously dont know enough. you are on a cycle now?? you need to learn THE RIGHT THINGS to eat not just stuff your face

diet
http://forums.steroid.com/forumdisplay.php?f=6

----------


## DFubar

Age 23
Weight 145
Height 6'0
BF Don't know
Training Exp Mild

----------


## Dog-Slime

> Age 23
> Weight 145
> Height 6'0
> BF Don't know
> Training Exp Mild


Steroids are not for you. You obviously have NO idea how to eat to gain mass. You prob barely know how to eat for survival.

----------


## DFubar

I've gained weight before through eating more, but as I said it has caused a lot of pain and stomach complications. And really, your post wasn't helpful at all, if you're going to do that why bother wasting the time to type? Note: rhetorical question.

----------


## Big

his post wasn't what you wanted to hear, but it was quite accurate. steroids while someone is 6' and 145lbs is simply absurd. even if you gained a bit you would lose it at approximately the same rate you gained it. If you are unable to naturally reach AT LEAST 185Lbs at your height, just embrace being skinny, steroids are not for you. Look at it this way, at least you're aerodynamic.

----------


## one8nine

> his post wasn't what you wanted to hear, but it was quite accurate. steroids while someone is 6' and 145lbs is simply absurd. even if you gained a bit you would lose it at approximately the same rate you gained it. If you are unable to naturally reach AT LEAST 185Lbs at your height, just embrace being skinny, steroids are not for you. Look at it this way, *at least you're aerodynamic*.


i think i just peed myself



...yep

----------


## DFubar

> his post wasn't what you wanted to hear, but it was quite accurate. steroids while someone is 6' and 145lbs is simply absurd. even if you gained a bit you would lose it at approximately the same rate you gained it. If you are unable to naturally reach AT LEAST 185Lbs at your height, just embrace being skinny, steroids are not for you. Look at it this way, at least you're aerodynamic.


I won't "embrace being skinny" I'll find a way to get bigger, even if that means getting bleeding ulcers from eating too much, or whatever.

----------


## wanabeMASSIVE!

Edited, try not to post like you're in junior high school please.

----------


## Bigmax

^^^ thats absolutley not necessary bro...has got nothing to do with thread!!

----------


## Big

> ^^^ thats absolutley not necessary bro...has got nothing to do with thread!!


Agreed as always max.

----------


## toneloc85

if you have that bad of a problem with your stomach when eating, why dont you try to buy a jar of protein and a jar of some carbs and try and substitute those in for a few meals.

----------


## normski

> Hello, I'm new to the forums btw
> 
> Well, my first question is which steroids are the best for "bulking"? Will I gain even a small amount of weight if I don't increase my diet? I've tried to eat a larger amount of food and I get severe stomach problems, apparently I have stomach inflammation due to acid reflux (meds didn't help). So I was hoping steroids would at least help me out a bit.
> 
> And what are the legal ramifictions if your package is seized? I read a few posts down that you just get a seizure letter, that true?
> 
> Thanks in advance for any replies.
> 
> EDIT: Sorry about that.



Just mentioning acid probs, is this something you have always had or something which is quite new. As it now seems I have a similar thing, fill up far too quick, blow up like a balloon, feels like some-ones shoved a bike pump up your rear end. maybe I have the same as you, been on pills from the Doc, but so far nothing, they ain't working! I hate it, can go up to 43inch round the middle, not good!

----------


## wanabeMASSIVE!

> LOL! I take foodadrol, thats what I tell all my people at the gym and they look at me all confused. Its quite funny.


lol...

----------


## DFubar

Was Wanabemassive's post directed towards me (typing like I'm i junior highschool) or did a mod edit his post? If my messages are coming across like that, let me know.

----------


## Bigmax

HIS(wannabemassive) post was edited bro...not yours.

----------


## DFubar

I just didn't want him to be attacking my posts for whatever reason




> if you have that bad of a problem with your stomach when eating, why dont you try to buy a jar of protein and a jar of some carbs and try and substitute those in for a few meals.


I have tried that, it always caused upset stomach. I don't know maybe I just need time for my stomach to get used to it.

----------


## Big

His post (wannabemassive) wasn't referenced to yours in any way, it was just some adolescent bs. 

perhaps you could try gradually increasing the frequency of meals, focusing on eating the foods with the highest nutritional value, as it will be a delicate balance to increase your daily caloric intake while not aggrivation your condition. where some people may be able to go in a week from not eating enough to eating right, it may take you a month or two to make the transition and find what works for you.

----------


## powerliftmike

You keep referencing "stomach problems" with your diet. This can really only mean 3 things:

1) You are eating the wrong foods/shit foods/foods your allergic too
2) You have a medical problem and need to see a gastrointerologist soon
3) You kind of made that up to excuse yourself from eating, or think that eating is the problem.


If number one is your problem start by making sure you are eating plenty of whole foods and meats. Not getting protein from tub of Muscletech protein powder shit.

----------


## mario_ps2

> I agree with the rest of the bro's...But my best compound is FOODabolin...i have 8 times day ...every 2 hours...it works wonders.


I second that..

----------


## mkrulic

> His post (wannabemassive) wasn't referenced to yours in any way, it was just some adolescent bs. 
> 
> *perhaps you could try gradually increasing the frequency of meals*, focusing on eating the foods with the highest nutritional value, as it will be a delicate balance to increase your daily caloric intake while not aggrivation your condition. where some people may be able to go in a week from not eating enough to eating right, it may take you a month or two to make the transition and find what works for you.


have you read this. dont try eating bigger. try more often. go w/ small meals and try to eat every two hours.

----------


## MuscleSportMag

You can take all the stuff in the world, but if you jerk of with your diet, don't bother. You should be pounding chicken and lean meat in your mouth like there's no tomorrow. On a cycle, your meals should increase by a large margin.

----------


## rhino1

i like slin pwo for getting big....everyone is of coarse right about diet...diet is king

----------


## normski

> have you read this. dont try eating bigger. try more often. go w/ small meals and try to eat every two hours.



Sorry to say but with me, 1 bloody Sandwich and I blow up like a balloon! Inflamed stomach thing, so, even the normal food is a bit on hold, so it’s all gone a bit balloon shaped for me at this time (oppps). I will carry on training, but, regards nutrition, and gear, it’s a bit up in air at the moment. But at least I can keep active, and keep the muscles working or ticking over until I get these other issues out the way! 

So, bang goes my diet, as such! Everything is on stop at this time, until I can get this thing under control. All I can do, is go to the jim and just keep things sort of ticking over, keep the body machine working until this is sorted.  :Hmmmm:

----------


## DFubar

> have you read this. dont try eating bigger. try more often. go w/ small meals and try to eat every two hours.


I'm still trying to figure things out diet-wise. But the frequency of my meals won't make me gain, just the upping of calories will. I have done the eat every two hours thing for over a month, and it was very uncomfortable.

Maybe I should get on depressants to slow down my metabolism, heh, that might help speed the weight gain along (even if I have to work on toning up later.)

----------


## mkrulic

> I'm still trying to figure things out diet-wise. *But the frequency of my meals won't make me gain, just the upping of calories will.* I have done the eat every two hours thing for over a month, and it was very uncomfortable.
> 
> Maybe I should get on depressants to slow down my metabolism, heh, that might help speed the weight gain along (even if I have to work on toning up later.)


depends what you want to gain. if you want to get fat then yes do what you are suggesting. if you want lean gains then dont give your body larger portions than it can handle.

----------


## mkrulic

I would suggest 2800 cals w/ a 40/40/20 split
2800 * .4 = 1120 cals from protien and carbs
1120/4 = 280 grams from protien and carbs
1120*.2 = 560 cals from fat
560/9 = 62grams

w/ 6 meals your looking at 47 grams of protien and carbs. this isnt that big of a meal

----------


## DFubar

> depends what you want to gain. if you want to get fat then yes do what you are suggesting. if you want lean gains then dont give your body larger portions than it can handle.


Well, unless I up the calories (I mean per day, not per meal) I won't gain anything, right?

----------


## mkrulic

> Well, unless I up the calories (I mean per day, not per meal) I won't gain anything, right?


read all of this. your body does not like taking in its nutrition needs for a 24 hour period in 3 meals. if you want to be fat do what you are suggesting. if you want lean gains do what I am suggesting

----------


## DFubar

> read all of this. your body does not like taking in its nutrition needs for a 24 hour period in 3 meals. if you want to be fat do what you are suggesting. if you want lean gains do what I am suggesting


dude, I get what you're saying. read all of what I am typing as well. Unless I UP the calories of my current diet (again per day, keeping the same calories per meal with the "frequent meals" scenario) I won't gain anything. I have done the frequent every two hours thing, still caused gastrointestinal complications. I need some way to circumvent my gastro issues before anything works. I agree the frequent meals are the best way to gain muscle instead of fat, but that is not the problem I am stating. I can't gain ANYTHING b/c of gastro issues, b/c I can't eat enough throughout the day. I hope I have cleared up what I was trying to say.

----------


## mkrulic

> dude, I get what you're saying. read all of what I am typing as well. Unless I UP the calories of my current diet (again per day, keeping the same calories per meal with the "frequent meals" scenario) I won't gain anything. I have done the frequent every two hours thing, still caused gastrointestinal complications. I need some way to circumvent my gastro issues before anything works. I agree the frequent meals are the best way to gain muscle instead of fat, but that is not the problem I am stating. I can't gain ANYTHING b/c of gastro issues, b/c I can't eat enough throughout the day. I hope I have cleared up what I was trying to say.


I dont know what to suggest. how many meals a day can you do and give me a %'tage break down of the nutrients

----------


## Dog-Slime

Yes if your not gaining weight you need to up your daily caloric intake in order to gain weight.

----------


## kynetguy

Sounds like you have three choices:

1) Eat 400-500 CLEAN calories every 2 hours
2) Go to the doctor and get your health issues fixed first
3) Embrace skinny and start cycling all the time. . .

YOu are talking about slowing your metabolism, simple fact is, if it was so fast, eating every two hours would not be a problem. You don't have to shove food in until you pop, but eat eat eat. Increasing your metabolism is NOT a bad thing. If you are getting SOLID workouts, eating GOOD food and your metabolism is through the roof, you should be hungry all the time. High metabolism is simply a sign your body is processing food. If it is processing it, and you are eating it, and it is good food and you are working out to muscle failure, then it is building. If you work out to failure, your muscles are destroyed. You body will then repair itself. If it has the RIGHT nutrients, you will gain. Pretty simple. 

No matter how many excuses you have, no matter how many times you ask, no matter anything. . .you will not change basic biology bro. If you are having that many issues, I would refer to Mike's post. . .to to the gastro. . .er. . .doctor.

Stop making excuses. Stop looking for the magic "pill" to cure your issues. There is NO easy way to big. You will probablly never look like Big Max's avatar, you wont even get clost to PowerLifter mike's. But you definately could put on some mass to be proud of. 

Steroids DO NOT MAKE YOU BIG. FOOD makes you big. You can take 1500 mg of test a day, 100mg of dbol an hour. . . .whatever. . .if you don't have food, you will still not put on anything. You would just be running around with a chubby all the time. lol.

But seriously, steroids help your body repair and build, but not in without the presence of nutrition. I would personally not even give you advise or guidance until you get the food in and show at least a 15-20lb gain naturally. 

Not trying to be harsh, but you have gotten all these posts and we are all telling you the same thing. One would think you would get it by now. Now one with any real experience and knowledge is going to tell you to shoot up some test, pop some Var, work out and go to bed and watch the gains. If anyone tells you that bro, come back here and get the RIGHT advice, because they have no clue and will get you hurt.

Don't listen to your local gym steroid dealer, the only thing he cares about is your money.

----------


## DFubar

> Sounds like you have three choices:
> 
> 1) Eat 400-500 CLEAN calories every 2 hours
> 2) Go to the doctor and get your health issues fixed first
> 3) Embrace skinny and start cycling all the time. . .
> 
> YOu are talking about slowing your metabolism, simple fact is, if it was so fast, eating every two hours would not be a problem. You don't have to shove food in until you pop, but eat eat eat. Increasing your metabolism is NOT a bad thing. If you are getting SOLID workouts, eating GOOD food and your metabolism is through the roof, you should be hungry all the time. High metabolism is simply a sign your body is processing food. If it is processing it, and you are eating it, and it is good food and you are working out to muscle failure, then it is building. If you work out to failure, your muscles are destroyed. You body will then repair itself. If it has the RIGHT nutrients, you will gain. Pretty simple. 
> 
> No matter how many excuses you have, no matter how many times you ask, no matter anything. . .you will not change basic biology bro. If you are having that many issues, I would refer to Mike's post. . .to to the gastro. . .er. . .doctor.
> ...


I keep going to retarded doctors, and they don't do anything. I'll find a way to achieve what I want, thanks for the advice tho.

And as far as "I'll never come close to..." quite possibe I won't, but most are only stunted by their individual levels of determination.

----------


## zimabolin

Just joined this site to post this. You need to see a doctor if yours wont do anything see a different one. other than that take antacids get meat blend it then drink it, it not hard my friend.

----------


## Big

> Just joined this site to post this. You need to see a doctor if yours wont do anything see a different one. other than that take antacids get meat blend it then drink it, it not hard my friend.


you just joined to respond to a 2 year old thread when the original poster hasn't even been here in a year and a half?
alrighty then.

----------

